# If Mashburn is healthy next year, the 76ers will be a title contender.



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

With Webber, Mashburn and Iverson, that might be the best triple thread in the east next year.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Hehe, you said Mashburn and healthy in the same sentence.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

when is Mashburn ever healthy???


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

you realize his knee is basically bone on bone now? patella all messed up, he is finished forever like lt. dan, might as well not even have legs


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Unfortunately, for Mashburn and the Sixers he won't be healthy. I think Billy King already said he wouldn't be playing at all.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> With Webber, Mashburn and Iverson, that might be the best triple thread in the east next year.


Yeah, maybe 5 years ago.

Anyway if, as long as O'Brien is the coach, no titles will come their way.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

If that is the case, then why in the world would they trade for him?


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> If that is the case, then why in the world would they trade for him?


Because they wanted to get rid of Big Dog.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Because they wanted Rodney Rogers. Big Dog was an asset, as an expiring contract.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Nephets said:


> Because they wanted to get rid of Big Dog.


Well they would have been rid of him after this season considering his contract ended. Mashburn's contract doesn't end for another 2 and half years, unless he takes his out next season which he won't. Talk about stupid.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Well they would have been rid of him after this season considering his contract ended. Mashburn's contract doesn't end for another 2 and half years, unless he takes his out next season which he won't. Talk about stupid.


Nah, stupid is saying Mashburn will be healthy and him, Webber, and Iverson will be one of the best three playing together in the game. :wink: 

J/K.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Nephets said:


> Nah, stupid is saying Mashburn will be healthy and him, Webber, and Iverson will be one of the best three playing together in the game. :wink:
> 
> J/K.


Nah, stupid is some one who can't comprehend a sentence. Notice I didn't say he would be healthy. I said *IF* he is healthy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LuckyAC said:


> Because they wanted Rodney Rogers. Big Dog was an asset, as an expiring contract.


And Mashburn will be an asset next year as an expiring contract as well.

-Petey


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I thought Mash was gonna retire after the season?


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Mashburn has the same knee problem my Mother had earlier this year

Trust me, he will NEVER play again

But who could have told you 3 years ago that Allen Iverson, Chris Webber and Jamaal Mashburn would all be on the same team eventually? Weird


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

Mashburn's contract is insured, the Sixers won't be paying much of his contract.


----------



## imedos (Feb 25, 2005)

Mash will never be healthy again and Webber is due for an injury any day now.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Man it sounds like Mashburn's career is over with. Sad really. He was one of the best SFs in the game when he was healthy. :sad:


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

> But who could have told you 3 years ago that Allen Iverson, Chris Webber and Jamaal Mashburn would all be on the same team eventually? Weird


Who could have told you that about... a week ago?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

RunTMC said:


> Who could have told you that about... a week ago?


Well people have been telling me for years that Hill would never play again at a high level. What happened to those cleos? :laugh: 

I didn't know the extent of Mashburn's injury.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Man it sounds like Mashburn's career is over with. Sad really. He was one of the best SFs in the game when he was healthy. :sad:


What's sad about it to me is that, in my eyes, he never quite got the chance to own his spot in the limelight. Whenever he was near or at his peak, he'd have an injury or an illness interrupt it.

Even though Monster Mash will probably never play again, I still think that the Sixers are contenders next season. Allen Iverson's a Warrior and Webber should have a renewed hunger. The emergence of Kyle Korver and Willie Green will definately compliment the two superstars. Andre Iguodala might develop more aspects of his game for next season too.

It'll be interesting to see how they tweak their roster in the off-season.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

Sorry, I can't remember where I read it, but reports said that mashburn, in all likelyhood will retire after this season and his contract is insured up to 80%...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

sherako said:


> you realize his knee is basically bone on bone now? patella all messed up, he is finished forever like lt. dan, might as well not even have legs


Isn't that true of Nick Van Exel too though?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

this team is doomed for being over the cap, so the only way the can add players to their roster is via trades. that's what mashburn's contract is for, they're going to try and bring in other players by trading mashburn. i think i read this in one of the yahoo articles. makes sense, though it's quite weird because most teams make trades to free up cap space and they're doing the opposite.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

No, if Mashburn does indeed retire, his contract becomes a hot commodity (a la Terrell Brandon a while back). Its cap relief.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> Hehe, you said Mashburn and healthy in the same sentence.


Hehe, so did you.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Nephets said:


> Yeah, maybe 5 years ago.
> 
> Anyway if, as long as O'Brien is the coach, no titles will come their way.


Why do you hate O'Brien so much? I think that he is a very good coach.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LuckyAC said:


> Because they wanted Rodney Rogers. Big Dog was an asset, as an expiring contract.


Yeah, they got something (Rodney Rogers) out of nothing (Glenn Robinson). Rodney will be able to help the Sixers off the bench.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Mash has lost all the surface area cartilage in one of his knees. That means there's no "buffer" area, meaning it's bone on bone, meaning he can't stop, can't change direction, and basically can't play basketball (hell, he can't walk all that well supposedly) until his cartilage grows back. Unfortunately, modern medicine has not figured out a way to grow back surface area cartilage. The only procedure that works in some capacity is microfracture surgery, which Chris Webber had in the summer of 03. Basically, during microfracture surgery doctors punch holes in your knee, your knee bleeds, and that "promotes" the growth of surface area cartilage. Unfortunately it's just a thin slice of cartilage, it's not great, so you can't play too long on the knee without resting it. 

Kidd had microfracture surgery, but apparently he didn't lose any (or much) surface area cartilage, so he's doing just fine. Otherwise his career would be over.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> With Webber, Mashburn and Iverson, that might be the best triple thread in the east next year.


Two things. Mashburn is most likely done at this point, and if not after all these injuries, how effective is he gonna be? And there are two sides to the court. Webber, Mash, and AI if they were all healthy at the same time and could mesh their skills (all of them like to have the ball in their hands an awful lot), would be deadly on O. But on defense, Webber is atrocious, and Mash isn't alot better.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

BrettNYK said:


> Why do you hate O'Brien so much? I think that he is a very good coach.


Don't even get me started on how bad of a coach Jim O'Brien is


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Don't even get me started on how bad of a coach Jim O'Brien is


I want to hear.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If Mashburn ever plays over 15 games again Ill shave my entire body and run around LSU with Basketballboards.net written across my ***...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

BrettNYK said:


> I want to hear.


He does everything wrong. 

That about sums it up.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

EHL said:


> He does everything wrong.
> 
> That about sums it up.


Well he must be doing something right if he led the Celtics to two playoff appearences and got them to the Eastern Conference Finals in one year and the Semi-Finals in another. And WILL lead the 76ers to a playoff birth this year.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

BrettNYK said:


> Well he must be doing something right if he led the Celtics to two playoff appearences and got them to the Eastern Conference Finals in one year and the Semi-Finals in another. And WILL lead the 76ers to a playoff birth this year.


Um the years with Boston Paul Pierce and Antoine Walker lead the team to the playoffs, O'brien had little to do with it. As for this year you have to be blind or stupid not to see that AI is the only reason why the Sixers are even in contention for the playoffs. It looks like AI calls all his own plays out there and O'brien just does nothing.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

kg_mvp03-04 said:


> Um the years with Boston Paul Pierce and Antoine Walker lead the team to the playoffs, O'brien had little to do with it. As for this year you have to be blind or stupid not to see that AI is the only reason why the Sixers are even in contention for the playoffs. It looks like AI calls all his own plays out there and O'brien just does nothing.


Well, if it just his players, as you are saying, then Shaq and Kobe were the reasons why the Lakers won those Championships and Phil had nothing to do with it. 

The coach has something to do with it, whether they win the Championship, or finish last, the coach always helps that cause. He may not help the team much, or hurt it, but he does do something. 

And if it all AI, then why couldn't AI get the 76ers into the playoffs last year?

And also there were alot of teams in the East with better players than the Celtics in 2002, but they didn't get to the Eastern Conference Finals, now did they?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

BrettNYK said:


> Well, if it just his players, as you are saying, then Shaq and Kobe were the reasons why the Lakers won those Championships and Phil had nothing to do with it.
> 
> The coach has something to do with it, whether they win the Championship, or finish last, the coach always helps that cause. He may not help the team much, or hurt it, but he does do something.
> 
> ...


I'll make it quick.

He doesn't have a clue about what to do in offense. He just let Paul and Antoine shoot threes and run a slow half-court set where there was no motion or cutting. Hence the name, "Obie" ball. Plus, O'Brien is very reluctant to change his coaching methods to fit the teams offensive style and often won't play young players in favor of older, less athletic, and overally worse veterans. Also, Dick Harter was the only reason that the Celtics' had somewhat of a good defense back during 1999-2001?.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

BrettNYK said:


> Well, if it just his players, as you are saying, then Shaq and Kobe were the reasons why the Lakers won those Championships and Phil had nothing to do with it.
> 
> The coach has something to do with it, whether they win the Championship, or finish last, the coach always helps that cause. He may not help the team much, or hurt it, but he does do something.
> 
> ...


Maybe he didn't carry them to the playoffs last year because he was injured almost the entire second half of the season.

When Obie was in Boston, his style of play worked, jack up as many 3s as possible. Boston had 3pt shooters, Philly doesn't. He doesn't give anyone (except for a select few) regular minutes, players never know if they're going to play, he's crushed the confidence of several players, and plays the players he likes instead of the players that are good


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Celts11 said:


> I'll make it quick.
> 
> He doesn't have a clue about what to do in offense. He just let Paul and Antoine shoot threes and run a slow half-court set where there was no motion or cutting. Hence the name, "Obie" ball. Plus, O'Brien is very reluctant to change his coaching methods to fit the teams offensive style and often won't play young players in favor of older, less athletic, and overally worse veterans. Also, Dick Harter was the only reason that the Celtics' had somewhat of a good defense back during 1999-2001?.


Who can control Antoine throwing up threes?



Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Maybe he didn't carry them to the playoffs last year because he was injured almost the entire second half of the season.
> 
> When Obie was in Boston, his style of play worked, jack up as many 3s as possible. Boston had 3pt shooters, Philly doesn't. He doesn't give anyone (except for a select few) regular minutes, players never know if they're going to play, he's crushed the confidence of several players, and plays the players he likes instead of the players that are good


He may not be a great coach, but he certainly is a serviceable coach. He must be doing something right to still have a job, right? Billy King isn't that stupid.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey remember when this thread was about that one guy...

Uhhmmmm...?

Jamal...

MASHBURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

O'Brien is a pretty good defensive coach, but his complete nonplan on offense, and his wrecking of lineups makes him an average coach in my mind.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Petey said:


> And Mashburn will be an asset next year as an expiring contract as well.
> 
> -Petey


He will only be an asset if Philly is a good team, and intends to take on a longer contract.

Bad expiring contracts are only assets to good teams that are willing to extend there future payroll liabilities.


----------

